# Praxis-Seminar: Popper-Fischen und Power-Jiggen



## Sailfisch (28. Oktober 2007)

*Praxis-Seminar: Popper-Fischen und Power-Jiggen​*






o​
Der Trend ist unübersehbar: Modernes Salzwasserangeln wird immer sportlicher und agiler. Raus aus dem Kampfstuhl zum Drillen „stand up“ ist die eine Bewegung. Die anderen beiden, agiles Angeln mit Popper an der Oberfläche und Power-Jigs im Tiefen, haben überdies den Vorzug, dass teuere Big-Game-Boote dafür nicht nötig sind. Beide Techniken sind Thema des BGFC-Seminars am

*15. Dezember in Augsburg*
von 14.30-18.00 Uhr

Veranstaltungsort ist die relativ zentral gelegene Gaststätte im Vereinsheim des Fischereivereins Augsburg:
Restaurant Fischerstuben
Sigrun Groß
Holzbachstraße 12 1/2
86152 Augsburg
www.restaurant-fischerstuben.de

oder

*12. Januar 2008, in Berlin*

ABACUS Tierpark Hotel in Berlin
Franz-Mett-Str. 3-9
10319 Berlin
www.abacus-hotel.de

Auch Nicht-Mitglieder sind herzlich willkommen und können sich bei (robert@kopponline.de) anmelden. Die Teilnehmerzahlen sind begrenzt!

Die Seminarkosten betragen einschließlich Übungsmaterial 29,-- Euro für Mitglieder und 39,-für Nichtmitglieder. 




Ablauf Popper-Angeln
Reiseziele

Gerätekunde:
- Japan-Ruten zum Angeln auf Giant Trevally und andere Boliden kosten ein Vermögen, doch es gibt Alternativen. Wir stellen sie vor.
- Rollen: Pro und Contra: Stella, Saltiga und Penn Spinnfisher.
-Vorfachbau mit Schockabsorber (jeder geht mit einem Vorfach nach Hause).
- Köder: verschiedene Popperformen, Slider, Eigenbau von Poppern (!), Führen der Köder, Wahl der Haken, Montagen



Ablauf Power-Jiggen
Reiseziele

Gerätekunde (auch für Norwegen-Angler):
- Rutenmodelle, die Länge macht den Unterschied
- Rollen: Multi oder Stationär
- Jigs: Grundsätzliches zu den verschiedenen Bauformen und zum Laufverhalten. Vorstellen fängiger Muster
- Das Führen der Köder: Abhängig von der Jig-Form mit kurzem oder langem Arbeitsweg
- Anfertigen eines Assisthook-Rigs mit verschiedenen Knotentechniken (jeder geht mit solch einem Rig nach Hause)
- Vorfachmaterial, Montagen


----------



## freibadwirt (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Praxis-Seminar: Popper-Fischen und Power-Jiggen*

Hallo
klasse wenn ich Zeit hab komm ich auf jeden Fall . Das letzte mal wars super .#6#6#6
Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Sailfisch (18. November 2007)

*AW: Praxis-Seminar: Popper-Fischen und Power-Jiggen*

Ich werde an der Veranstaltung in Berlin teilnehmen. Mit Jürgen Oeder als Referenten haben wir einen der erfahrensten Big Gamer Deutschlands. Ich freue mich aber auch auf die vielen Sportfreunde die man bis dato nur vom Lesen oder Telefonieren kennt.


----------

